# Most people at this age are slowly dying, this guy is living...



## Dion (Oct 22, 2009)

"I started riding when most people stop..."


----------



## xenon (Apr 16, 2007)

Being an old person myself, I just don't have enough time left to die slowly, I have to do everything fast.....


----------



## Cayenne_Pepa (Dec 18, 2007)

I started riding at 43, after 22 agonizing years of being a Meth addict. I NEVER imagined MTB is more addicting than drugs. Now pushing 48 - I look forward to logging 3000 trail miles this year. I lost 80lbs and I now have abs I never seen since I was 18 years old. 

Riding is now proven to retard the affects of aging. I'm riding 'till I drop!


----------



## El Salt (Oct 18, 2004)

I think Aqua is older, at least he looks older!


----------



## jerry68 (Aug 23, 2007)

xenon said:


> Being an old person myself, I just don't have enough time left to die slowly, I have to do everything fast.....


This.:thumbsup:


----------



## 2ridealot (Jun 15, 2004)

bad ass old fart! good post D


----------



## Badassbassangler (Jul 11, 2011)

Here's to old farts!! Quite inspirational and motivational!!


----------



## Lowkey1505 (Oct 4, 2010)

Awesome.


----------



## AZ (Apr 14, 2009)

Old guy's rule!.


----------



## Gary H (Dec 16, 2006)

Zachariah said:


> I started riding at 43, after 22 agonizing years of being a Meth addict. I NEVER imagined MTB is more addicting than drugs. Now pushing 48 - I look forward to logging 3000 trail miles this year. I lost 80lbs and I now have abs I never seen since I was 18 years old.
> 
> Riding is now proven to retard the affects of aging. I'm riding 'till I drop!


Congrats man. :thumbsup:

I did a lot Meth, "the right way" up until my Daughter was born in 85 and I gave it all up. Those who never done it will never understand how addicting it is, and those who chucked it, have major balls!

You have stones of brass!


----------



## SCTreeHugger (Jun 22, 2005)

Thanks, I am sending that to my old man.


----------



## Bolt79 (Dec 11, 2011)

I'll be 52 next Monday, and I've been riding off and on around 10 years. That said, I'll be attempting my first 50 mile off-road endurance ride on the 28th of this month. So far, my distance record is 32 miles. Any advice on riding long distance would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## samdemo (Oct 25, 2005)

My dad bought his first bike at the age of 54......he'll be 73 this year. Still going strong and planning on getting a seasons pass at Silver Star

Awesome to see people resisting getting old.


----------



## fesch (Jul 30, 2009)

I'm 55 and addicted to mountain bike riding. It is a blast with benefits! I just bought a King Kahuna and feel like kid, trying not to wait til Saturday to ride it. F**k it, I will just take Thursday afternoon off instead. Being older has a few benefits, like being able to control your schedule.


----------



## SlowMTBer (Jan 1, 2012)

I started riding this past November (2 months ago) at the age of 47. I had been a motocross racer until 1996, and when I quit that I was still in great shape. I haven't done anything to stay in shape since then. When I stopped racing in 1996, I was 6'1" and 210 lbs. Now I am 255, but was 265 when I started riding. Now that the Holidays are over, I plan to start eating much better, and try to get down to 190 or so.

It is amazing how out of shape I was though. Every ride I can feel just a little bit better. That video gives me even more motivation.


----------



## samdemo (Oct 25, 2005)

My Dad at the age of 66(6 years ago)


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

Got to respect older dudes and older female riders 
good post!


----------



## Gary H (Dec 16, 2006)

Ill be 54 next month and refuse to grow up. Hats off to all the other old pharts! :thumbsup:


----------



## oldbroad (Mar 19, 2004)

cyclelicious said:


> Got to respect older dudes and older female riders
> good post!


Yeah!


----------



## Funrover (Oct 4, 2006)

Great thread!


----------



## karma 33 (Dec 27, 2009)

Awesome thread. YOu guys are much cooler than a bunch of old golfers.


----------



## michaelsnead (Aug 31, 2005)

Hi Folks,

Following is a post I put in a DH/FR Forum thread back in June, 2009. A few months later, on August 2nd of 2009, I shattered my left femur into four pieces at Northstar Bike Park.

It took me two years and three surgeries to get it done but in summer of 2011 I was back at Northstar. I rode enough to justify a season pass and dropped Big Daddy as well as the platform hip drop next to the lift on the Vista side of the mountain.

I'm here to tell you that second chances / successes / victories are even sweeter than the first.

This year I turn 62.

Have fun however you choose to get dirty!

Michael:thumbsup:



michaelsnead said:


> Howdy All,
> 
> I turn 59 this year and, thankfully, when it comes to DH/FR I've been progressing instead of regressing. However that statement is based on the following few facts:
> 
> ...


----------



## reed523 (Nov 8, 2009)

Two words: Butt Buttr:thumbsup:


Bolt79 said:


> I'll be 52 next Monday, and I've been riding off and on around 10 years. That said, I'll be attempting my first 50 mile off-road endurance ride on the 28th of this month. So far, my distance record is 32 miles. Any advice on riding long distance would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## AZ (Apr 14, 2009)

Bolt79 said:


> I'll be 52 next Monday, and I've been riding off and on around 10 years. That said, I'll be attempting my first 50 mile off-road endurance ride on the 28th of this month. So far, my distance record is 32 miles. Any advice on riding long distance would be greatly appreciated.


Check your P.M.'s .


----------



## wyatt79m (Mar 3, 2007)

great video thanks...


----------



## Dave94024 (Dec 18, 2010)

*I turn 51 next week.*

I got my first mountain bike in 1988&#8230; rode it for about 6 years and then started a family&#8230; I was destined to stay on paved city trailways for about 15 years, but having fun riding those short paved rides with the kids as they grew up.

It was just a little over a year ago that I came back&#8230; My how bike technology changes in 15 years! :thumbsup:

At 51, I find I don't bounce and don't heal quickly like back in the day&#8230; careful was probably not in my vocabulary back then! :nono:

51 and thrilled that my oldest likes to ride with me (hey, she should be posting this!)


----------



## Wherewolf (Jan 17, 2004)

*I don't get it?*

I don't get it. Where is the old person in this video?


----------



## Berkeley Mike (Jan 13, 2004)

I'm still trying to figure out when middle age is going to happen.


----------



## H0WL (Jan 17, 2007)

Wherewolf said:


> I don't get it. Where is the old person in this video?


Massive rep to you! 63 here & still laughing.


----------



## ScabFace (Aug 4, 2009)

Zachariah said:


> I started riding at 43, after 22 agonizing years of being a Meth addict. I NEVER imagined MTB is more addicting than drugs. .... I lost 80lbs and I now have abs I never seen since I was 18 years old.


Imagine that, a meth addict losing weight by quitting.


----------



## Wishful Tomcat (Mar 6, 2009)

fesch said:


> .....I just bought a King Kahuna and feel like kid, trying not to wait til Saturday to ride it. F**k it, I will just take Thursday afternoon off instead.


Awesome :thumbsup:


----------



## MYalias (Jan 10, 2012)

I ride with some "older" people and I must say they are my idol. If I can ride at their level at their age I'll be one happy old fart. I'm still young but old to those kids out there.


----------



## axm1388 (Oct 6, 2005)

I started riding in 1992 I was 37. I'll be 57 this year. 20 years. 
mountain bikes there's nuttin better. 
the Xman (XTR, XT, LX)


----------



## Mr. D (Jun 1, 2008)

Great thread. It was funny the other day riding with 3 other riders and I was the old guy at 44. Looking to improve my handling skills every year.


----------



## 890th (Apr 11, 2009)

Started riding 5 years ago when my daughter went off to college. I'm now 55. Bought a new bike yesterday, Mojo SLR, & booked a Durango trip with Rim Tours for this coming July. Now my daughter & her boyfriend ride with me.

Glad to know I'm not alone.


----------



## sandmangts (Feb 16, 2004)

I am 42 but my bike is 71. Riding a tank like this around is a great way to stay in shape. Makes me appreciate my modern bikes even more.


----------



## masterofnone (Jun 21, 2009)

I started riding in 1998 at 32 years old and was instantly hooked on mountain biking. Although my work schedule can prove to be challenging to get a ride in during the week I don't ever see myself stopping. Now at 45 I started snowboarding last year, cruizin the single and double diamonds this year and I'm loving that too. I feel better than when I was a young kid in college and in 10 times better shape, although I will admit a good wipeout will make me sore for several days after. It's a good pain though because I know it happened while having fun. I think I'm aging in reverse :cornut:


----------



## bsieb (Aug 23, 2003)

Why are they called old "farts"? 

On second thought, I guess I'd rather be a fart than a turd.


----------



## dogdaysunrise (May 15, 2011)

Stephan Mangelsdorff, 52, rides Downhill for 8 years and was World Champion 2010

Schneller alter Mann fährt die MAGURA MT8 - Stephan Mangelsdorff - YouTube


----------



## ttthai (Oct 3, 2011)

That dude is awesome, much respect to older riders. Biking passion is hard to let go of, and really easy to pick up regardless of age.


----------



## crossup (May 13, 2009)

Not having any problems seeing 65 being the start of serious riding. Right now at 61 I'm still making the transition from AM to DH with the hope of retiring to non stop riding North Shore style, somewhere between Oregon and Whistler


----------



## clayman29 (Apr 7, 2011)

:thumbsup:Very cool!


----------



## CEB (Mar 17, 2005)

Gary H said:


> Ill be 54 next month and refuse to grow up. Hats off to all the other old pharts! :thumbsup:


Me to......... :thumbsup:


----------



## crossup (May 13, 2009)

*For the Ladies...*

Should have posted this days ago:
The wife- started when she met me(actually a misunderstanding, thought she said she was a rider, not had ridden once ). Started her out in a parking lot with a new Mongoose Otaro (men's full squishy), but she immediatedly said "F" that I'm riding the woods .
Have to give her mad props for never letting crashes deter riding.
After 3 years she's ridden Snowshoe, Whistler and Kingdom Trails. 
Gone from the Mongoose(which proved that she needed a womans bike and a better one) to a Specialized Myka FSR to her current Canfield One V1s set up for hardcore AM. If I can get her to start airing it out, we can move the shock to give her 7.5" rear travel for FR(might need an angleset to push the HA back out).
The bottom picture is from a ride in Squamish, across from Alice in Wonderland trail.


----------



## loves2bike (Jun 6, 2010)

*Being Old?*

Ha Ha! much respect, adoration whatever the case maybe but riding a bike is always like being a kid again! Call it your 2nd childhood 3rd 4th etc bottom line it is sooo fun..


----------



## JeepBoy (Jan 29, 2012)

Holy crap, god bless you all. I'm 18 and one day I hope to be like you guys when I'm 50+


----------



## KonaCalderaXC (Jan 29, 2012)

thats pretty sweet, i used to ride xc a lot from childhood to about 21 years old, then i got tangled up in work, bars, and women and my bikes just sat so i offed them in 2009....ever since then i always missed my jamis bikes but never got back into it (only a few years ago) i got married, had a child and got fat and slow in the last 3 years......so this year my new years resolution was to get back down to the 225 i used to be when i was rock solid and in good shape......what better way i thought than to get back into XC.....so i just scooped up a 2009 leftover kona caldera for me, and a 2011 leftover motobecane 700ht for the wife who has never ridden anything but a wally world bike but wants to ride with me....i have gained 60 lbs in the 35 months its been since i stopped riding, seeing the 300 # mark getting dangerously close i know i need to make change asap.......so here we go.. lol


----------



## KonaCalderaXC (Jan 29, 2012)

i am trying to get down to 250 on my own before spring, for the bikes sake. haha


----------



## grampa_stang (Jul 10, 2011)

This is great to see. I started in 1991 on a Cannondale SM800 with a rockshox RS1. Rode for a few years...then it sat until 2011. The fork was dead, so after installing a cheapo Dart 2 I started riding some local freeride type trails and got hooked again. I've since upgraded to a FS...got a used 2007 Kona Stinky for pretty cheap. I'll be 52 in a month. Here's a shot going off a drop and jump.


----------



## scooter_dude (Sep 24, 2009)

Turn 58 in a few months, and I freaking love this ****! Did 11 miles XC/AM this morning with my 69 yr old riding buddy. 3 or 4 of us are out there tearing it up a couple times a week. Just recently built myself a VooDoo 29er, and can't wait for the next ride. Hope to see y'all on the trails.


----------



## B-Mac (Oct 2, 2008)

Turned 40 in April of '11. 

Really glad to see this thread. You worry that age/job/whatever will cause you to put the bike up. Glad to see that quitting will always be optional.


----------



## 1Slippy (Jan 20, 2012)

ok this might be the anti bike picture but this is me at 41


----------



## Jaybo (Mar 5, 2008)

Dude, hate to tell you but we are all slowly dying.


----------



## rockandroll322 (Jan 29, 2012)

So awesome! My fiance and are are 25 and we're so excited to start getting into this!!!!! Really inspiring posts!


----------



## Ridnparadise (Dec 14, 2007)

Who here caught MANopause with this thread? Hmmm? Sorry fellas, but
"old" is not 50-55. That's middle age these days.

I met this nice man who was 90. He rode all his life - everywhere (no black diamonds, just to the shop etc) and had never been badly sick. At 92, he rode up and said he didn't feel right and didn't think he'd see us again. Dr's check was all OK, nothing wrong physically, bloods etc, but he died the next day. After he rode home.....

In other news the bike won't be functioning this weekend, so it's trailwork for me. I'm 51, just a pup.


----------



## givati (Dec 5, 2011)

When I was 47 my doctor put me on cholesterol meds. I took 2 doses and decided this was BS! I started walking with my wife. After about 2 mo. I got bored and bought a bike from a friend for $75 and started riding. 3 bikes later I'm 54. My last check up my doc told me I can cut my yearly visits to every other year. I'm never gonna stop! And no meds at all. Except for the fruit of the vine that is.


----------



## manabiker (Jul 18, 2010)

"Them that ain't busy being born are busy dying" Its all right Ma, Bob Dylan Live 1964.

You guys are all kids, I hope your all riding when you get my age, I'll be 66 this year, 
I race mountain bikes in the 60 over Sport class,
and 50+ beginner, 4 races last year, 5 awards, heart rate below 50 bpm, no meds, 
I get beat by much older riders in the 60 over Sport class, can't wait till this year. 
I still bounce off the ground without breaking bones, when I crash. 
Happy Trails


----------



## bedwards1000 (May 31, 2011)

Great thread! It's good to see that I should have a few more years in me - like 20+. At 45 years old I just had my biggest riding year with about 4500 miles on and off the road. I wasn't out of shape but I'm in better shape now, all thanks to riding.


----------



## Saddle Up (Jan 30, 2008)

That video was part of the inspiration to buy this bike. Just picked up this little beauty this week as my 53rd birthday present to myself.










I'm going BMX racing mostly because of the advise from this old guy..

How To ride Dirt Jumps when you Suck on Vimeo

I want to learn how to get me some air.


----------



## SlowerThenSnot (Jul 16, 2004)

El Salt said:


> I think Aqua is older, at least he looks older!


haha!


----------



## crossup (May 13, 2009)

Which is exactly why I bought my first real DH bike last year and plan to ride the wheels off it during the next 10 years. Broke a rib and collapsed a lung last year on a little jump and did not even realize the lung collapse for 4 days  
Then this year on my first day shuttling, I hit a medium drop away and landed where a rock face turned me 45 deg to the trail and headfirst into a tree. Saw it coming and knew I was going be F'd up by it but TG, my Specialized Deviant II helmet glanced off the tree and the only real damage was facia tears where my forearms got raked over the tree bark. Finished the ride out and then saw that the chin guard on the Deviant was broken.

All of which validates my decision to quit motocross at 50 after dislocating my foot(2 pins, 2 screws) and then a year to the day at the same track, exploded my collarbone. After my fair share of mountain bike crashes the last 3 yars, the tree was the my closest call to real injury. 
All of which reinforces the idea that 55-60 is indeed only middle age 



manabiker said:


> "
> I still bounce off the ground without breaking bones, when I crash.
> Happy Trails


----------



## il2mb (Jan 27, 2005)

Started riding at 50. It's 8 years and 5 bikes later and I still get excited when I put the helmet on and hit the dirt. When I bought my first bike the owner of the LBS told me that climbing will keep you young. He forgot to mention the hurts a lot part but he was right. 

Great story:
I just got done climbing a trail in So Cal one night and I'm sitting at the top enjoying the stars when I see a light coming up from the other direction a good mile off. This trail I almost never see anyone at night, especially at 11:00PM. I thought I would hang around to see who it was. A short while later this guy pulls up on an old walmart special wearing blue jeans and a plaid jacket. Keep in mind it was probably in the 40's. Anyway we talk and turns out he started his ride at the coast. That's 11 miles and over 2K of climbing. Not too spectacular except he was 82. He looked it too. "Been riding my whole life." Chatted a little more and he took off back the way he came. I don't complain about my age anymore.


----------



## TurkFebruary (Feb 6, 2012)

I started some basic racing this past year, and have been amazed at how quick the 40+ people are! I'm 26 so it makes me feel good about all the people who act like once you hit 30 or 40 that life is over, those people just allow that to happen. There are riders double my age in these races who blow me away, and its not like I'm in bad shape or don't exercise.


----------



## TurkFebruary (Feb 6, 2012)

I started some basic racing this past year, and have been amazed at how quick the 40+ people are! I'm 26 so it makes me feel good about all the people who act like once you hit 30 or 40 that life is over, those people just allow that to happen. There are riders double my age in these races who blow me away, and its not like I'm in bad shape or don't exercise.


----------



## Wolfie1992 (Apr 26, 2006)

Bolt79 said:


> I'll be 52 next Monday, and I've been riding off and on around 10 years. That said, I'll be attempting my first 50 mile off-road endurance ride on the 28th of this month. So far, my distance record is 32 miles. Any advice on riding long distance would be greatly appreciated.


Keep pedaling until the odometer says "50". Then stop and have a cold beverage. 

Good luck and ride safe!


----------



## MassgraveX (Mar 20, 2008)

This thread makes me feel like a sissy. I'm 28, and complain about my knees after long rides. Geez.


----------



## 1Slippy (Jan 20, 2012)

TurkFebruary said:


> I started some basic racing this past year, and have been amazed at how quick the 40+ people are! I'm 26 so it makes me feel good about all the people who act like once you hit 30 or 40 that life is over, those people just allow that to happen. There are riders double my age in these races who blow me away, and its not like I'm in bad shape or don't exercise.


i remember when i was 26 i fugured life waso ver at 35.... sheesh im having a blast at 42 still skating like i was 22.


----------



## MikeB_TN (Feb 9, 2012)

Well this makes me feel better about getting back on the bike! I turned 40 this past January. I probably haven't ridden for 10 years, but this past November I got the itch to buy another mountain bike. Before that most of my 2 wheel adventures have been motorcycles at track days. Can't give up the sportbikes  ... 

It's great to be back on the trails!


----------



## crossup (May 13, 2009)

At 40 you can still do anything and even be the best- look at Miguel duHamel for example
recovered from pretty serious injuries at 39 and came right back.
Lots of us started much later...my first bicycle came at 51, 11 years ago and I'm gonna be doing DH for 10 more with luck.



MikeB_TN said:


> Well this makes me feel better about getting back on the bike! I turned 40 this past January. I probably haven't ridden for 10 years, but this past November I got the itch to buy another mountain bike. Before that most of my 2 wheel adventures have been motorcycles at track days. Can't give up the sportbikes  ...
> 
> It's great to be back on the trails!


----------



## MikeB_TN (Feb 9, 2012)

crossup said:


> At 40 you can still do anything and even be the best- look at Miguel duHamel for example
> recovered from pretty serious injuries at 39 and came right back.
> Lots of us started much later...my first bicycle came at 51, 11 years ago and I'm gonna be doing DH for 10 more with luck.


True and one of my favorite MotoGP racers! :thumbsup:


----------



## hydrogeek (Feb 20, 2006)

I am 45 and the healthiest that I have ever been thanks to cycling. I took several years off the bike because the first wife didn't ride and was not all that excited about me being gone from her and the kids. I started to ride MTB with a couple of coworkers about ten years ago and have never looked back.

I now ride SS almost exclusively and love to show that I can keep up with the younger riders. I love it when they tell me at the top of the climb that I am hardcore, especially when I beat them. 

MTB kept me sane and healthy through my divorce and has allowed me to meet my girlfriend. She is 40 and totally into riding and a healthy lifestyle.

I have a few friends who are retired and in their 60's who I really look up to. I hope to be riding as well and enjoying life like they do at that age. Life is good in the dirt!


----------



## robert w (Dec 14, 2010)

Saddle Up said:


> That video was part of the inspiration to buy this bike. Just picked up this little beauty this week as my 53rd birthday present to myself.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Cool! I started BMX racing at age 45 (I'm 48). Now have 20" and 24" race bikes and just bought a 26" Specialized P2 for the trails. I continue improving, and nothing compares with catching some air!


----------



## bigpedaler (Jan 29, 2007)

I'm about to turn 53 in a few weeks; my sister's husband, 10 years my senior, has told me in the past that I need to 'grow up and get a car'. He's so feeble, he can't do more than 2-3 hours of light work a day, has a gallon Ziploc bag of pill bottles to keep him going, and is in such ill health, he might get 3 hours of sleep a night.

I sold my last car in '04, never replaced it, got BACK on the bike I'd been riding for a few years, and have built 3 others since then, each more rugged than the last. I ride EVERYWHERE -- to work, to pay bills, whatever shopping I have to do, the greenway network, the few group rides I'm able to join....

My stated goal is to ride 90 minutes on my 90th birthday; since my 'health numbers' keep coming back excellent, as good as when I was 30 & in the service, I fully believe I'll BE there. My daughter (14 now) says she'll join me!

Rock ON, fellow "Middle-Age Crazies"!


----------



## mstguide (Oct 20, 2008)

im 46 still riding falling on the dirt and having fun me riding group we have a 65 and he still going strong. On the road on is very close to 70, and he rides the dirt every so often. KEEP RIDING IF YOU DON'T USE IT YOU LOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOSE IT.


----------



## menatwork_mn123 (Feb 3, 2011)

Berkeley Mike said:


> I'm still trying to figure out when middle age is going to happen.


Hahaha! Good one! I have been wondering the same thing myself ("when middle age is going to start?"). May be never for MTB'ers ;-)

Turning 52 this year. I just started MTB a little more than a year ago (logged my first 1000 miles this week). Loving it.


----------



## Orthoguy (Dec 4, 2011)

Great thread! Funny, when I look at the times at the races I go to the "old" guys and gals often are much quicker than the young whippersnappers in the other classes. I dread being placed in the 45+ class in a few years. Those guys are freakin machines!


----------



## dwt (Jul 19, 2009)

61 and still addicted to this sport after 20+ years.

Fairly decent AM rider, but have older friends who are better.

goals this season:

wheelie!!!! 

clear a table top with a smooth landing on the backside!!!


----------



## wedge (Jun 24, 2006)

58 isn't old, kiddos!


----------



## nightops (Dec 17, 2004)

Great thread- i thought i'd be done around 60 but to see the big airs guys are still getting at that age is an inspiration! Seems like mtbiking has kept many people from letting their health slide


----------



## dwt (Jul 19, 2009)

nightops said:


> Great thread- i thought i'd be done around 60 but to see the big airs guys are still getting at that age is an inspiration! Seems like mtbiking has kept many people from letting their health slide


Except if I started trying to get big air at my age I might end up with some health issues


----------



## nightops (Dec 17, 2004)

dwt said:


> Except if I started trying to get big air at my age I might end up with some health issues


Small airs are ok too- just as long as your having fun! I firmly believe that people shouldn't get into things over their ability levels until they've had proper training or practice. Being scared to do something isnt fun, challenging yourself with a margin of safety is much more satisfying as you can repeat that high for years to come


----------



## dwt (Jul 19, 2009)

nightops said:


> Small airs are ok too- just as long as your having fun! I firmly believe that people shouldn't get into things over their ability levels until they've had proper training or practice. Being scared to do something isnt fun, challenging yourself with a margin of safety is much more satisfying as you can repeat that high for years to come


Agreed. My goals this season are "little air" (cleaning a table top) and wheelies. I can do it, bald headed geezer though I may be. The guy I will practicing with is 67 and kicks my ass.


----------



## slackiam (Dec 15, 2011)

I am 53 - great to see others my age riding! Plan on riding for 20 more! Can still beat my two sons - 25 and 27 - of course I ride more! Had a guy in my office who is 42 who rides motocross bikes. He thinks it's the hardest endurance sport in the world! Challenged me to a 12 mile loop in 2010 - he wanted an entire year to get in shape.... beat him by 15 minutes!


----------



## Wild Wassa (Jun 4, 2009)

Jerry Field and you other young pups ... its time you all took a back seat.

100 year old sets first-ever hour record mark for his age group

Warren.


----------

